
Cloudflare: 1.1.1.1 for organizations - whocanfly
https://blog.cloudflare.com/1-1-1-1-for-your-organization/
======
chmaynard
The macOS installation instructions are missing a few details. They should
include information about (1) what to do with the previous server addresses,
and (2) whether the Search Domain should remain the same.

